# How much for a loader???



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

I am looking at a 1986 CAT 936 with 4500 original hours. Has been stored indoors for the last 6 years and new paint. The only problem is 2nd gear is out of the power shift.

I am getting larger lots and need a loader. What should this unit be worth???
Thanks for any help you guys can give me.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Check e bay or call the dealer. I know there is one forsalr here (Rochester Craigslist) about the same size, 3000 hrs w 16' pusher for upper 60's. It prbably newer than your looking at though. Cats seem to hold there value, but are a lot up front.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

That's an expensive problem to fix, call your dealer for an estimate on fixing it.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Just a word to the wise with an older loader. They can get you into trouble real fast if they break down during a snow. We have a 94 case 621 with about 6000 hours, we've been lucky so far. We ended up buying a 2005 621 this December due to a great month & fear of a major breakdown. The 2005 has been down 3 times this winter, & it's impossible to make up the routes with trucks in a major storm. I guess what i'm trying to say is have a good back-up plan to cover for break downs.

BTW, we paid mid 30's for the 94 621 about 1.5 years ago. It isn't as nice as a newer machine, but it's solid as a rock (knock on wood) & has paid for itself.


----------



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

*Loader*

The guy i'm dealing with wants $18,000.00
He has every toy you could imagine from dozer to farm tractor on his land in WI.
He wants a new one and I just happen to hear about it.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Just Googled Cat 936 to see what it looks like. Prices I saw were in the $30 - $45,000 range for a 1986 with many more Hrs. I'm wondering why the big price difference with the one your looking at?


----------



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

*Loader*

This guy bought this machine 6 years ago only to build a 1.5 mile dirt bike track, he has a boat load of money and this loader sits in a barn 95% of the year till the spring when he needs to tune it up. I know him pretty well and he just wants to get a new loader with the gyro in it so it doesn't porpos. I just needed a little advise from guys who know this machine.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

4500 hrs on an 86? I would want too see service records. By the hour you would only change the trans oil 9 times. Final drives/axles only 4-5 times. Old oil in any machine is going to be trouble. I would want to be sure the tranny has been serviced at least 20 times since new. and any axles/final drives at least half as many times. I doubt that is the case because 2nd gear is out.
$18 000 is a good deal if you can afford to do some rebuilding, but when all is said and done, I think you will be looking at another $20 000. CAT isn't cheap. I myself would take a grease gun and give every nipple 8 shots of grease to see how well it was actually looked after. If alot of fittings don't take it walk away. 
It used to be really easy to disconnect the hour meter in the 80s. Also if it had a fuel shut off you could turn the key off and keep working. BUYER BEWARE. 

I hope some of this helps. 

On edit -I'm not all that familiar with the 936.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry I don't "KNOW THE MACHINE". What I do know is - DEAL SOUNDS FISHY!!. Just because he has money doesn't mean he is going to sacrifice $20000. If the deal sounds to good to be true, it probably is.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

WIPensFan;773753 said:


> Just Googled Cat 936 to see what it looks like. Prices I saw were in the $30 - $45,000 range for a 1986 with many more Hrs. I'm wondering why the big price difference with the one your looking at?


It could be the difference between a regularly used and maintained vs. irregularly and maintained machine. Just like a daily driver vs."been sittin' in that field for years" type of vehicle.

The difference is the cost and # of pages in the parts manual.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

DCS MN;773572 said:


> I am looking at a 1986 CAT 936 with 4500 original hours. Has been stored indoors for the last 6 years and new paint. The only problem is 2nd gear is out of the power shift.
> 
> I am getting larger lots and need a loader. What should this unit be worth???
> Thanks for any help you guys can give me.


What you should do is get a heavy equipment mechanic to go over the machine for you and give a listen to the engine for damage, I know guys that can tell you if the engine is strong just by the sound, even if it sounds good to you and me someone with experiance should be able to detect incase the loader has more hours than the meter is reading, I know the older Cat meters are easy to disconet, I've been on machines were the meter was unplugged.


----------



## speedy (Oct 30, 2004)

I've owned 4 different 936's. 1985 - 1987's. They are a SOLID loader, and as with anything else, they stand the test of time with decent maintenance. They do have a fuel shut-off to kill the engine - you pull up on the throttle to shut her down. You have to kick it back down to start it. You can turn the key off and the hour meter stops but it keeps running, but you lose all electrics, a real PITA to operate a loader that way - no kick-out functions on the loader boom and bucket curl. It was a handy feature in the winter when loading trucks - 1/2 hour between trips, truck driver jumps into it, turn the key and go work right away with a warm engine.

Bajack - you'd change tranny oil ever 500? We would do ours every 2,000. But it was a utility loader loading 20 - 30 twenty five yard tractor trailer loads a day through the summer.

DCS MN - the transmission is an expensive touch. I'd thing that the best way to deal with it is to replace it with a factory re-manufactered unit. Also be sure the toeque convertor is sound - not heating...a good way to test bit is to have it do a difficult push in 3rd gear for about a minute straight -tranny shoulf be hot to the touch, but not so much that it would burn your skin - smell the fluid for the tell-tale burnt smell. (normally I'd recommend testing using 2nd gear for 2 - 2 1/2 minutes, but given what you already know...) If you're serious about it, draw oil samples and have them analyzed - well worth the expense. The Cat dealer can also give you a report of all the service work done in their shop by checking the S/N.

Given the age of it, I can tell you that the hydraulic hoses are at the end of their life-cycle. But good news, Cat uses re-useable fittings, so you onlu hve to buy the hoses, nd I definitely recommend using OEM hydraulic hoses.

After you ascertain the cost of the known repairs, you don't want to have any more than about - 30 -32,000 tied up in it, provided the hours are anywhere's close to accurate (maybe the meter was changed) - the service history at the dealer may confirm this.

I just checked the Ritchie Bros Auctions website - the last 6 moth's 963's have sold for 25 - 27,000 USD...... So there you have it.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

speedy;773799 said:


> Bajack - you'd change tranny oil ever 500? We would do ours every 2,000. But it was a utility loader loading 20 - 30 twenty five yard tractor trailer loads a day through the summer.


No actually I only change the filter every 500 hours. Oil and filter every 1000hrs or year. Whichever comes first. I do my crank every 250 or 6 months despite what the manual says. Some years I've done as many as 10 oil and filter changes for backhoe or dozer (crankcase) and 5 tranny services. It's my living not a hobby and CAT does have the best resale out of all. I grew up on JD though.

Just wanted to give a valid opinion and advice to the OP being he has experience in the work and wants to expand his capability. I hate to see some one walk into it blind. Huge difference between servicing a pick up and servicing a piece of heavy equipment.payup

With the bunch of guys on this site I believe he will get some great advice and some not so great........ But as my signature says........

Read and learn, use what you like and leave the rest.


----------



## speedy (Oct 30, 2004)

We religiously did oil samples and went by the contaminant readings. Years of doing this in our applications taught us what frequency got us the best bang for the buck. Cutting open the filters revealed that all was well too. The only major component failure wev'e ever had was a turbo on a machine in warranty and a toasted torque convertor out of warranty. Never really found out why they failed. Stuff happens.


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

DCS MN;773572 said:


> I am looking at a 1986 CAT 936 with 4500 original hours. Has been stored indoors for the last 6 years and new paint. The only problem is 2nd gear is out of the power shift.
> 
> I am getting larger lots and need a loader. What should this unit be worth???
> Thanks for any help you guys can give me.


Here's a loader up for auction in Loretto-

http://www.k-bid.com/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?klosteria72/category/ALL


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Dustball;773844 said:


> Here's a loader up for auction in Loretto-
> 
> http://www.k-bid.com/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?klosteria72/category/ALL


A 78 to an 86. No matter what it is going to be worth 20 grand. 
CDS MN, you have all summer to check things out. 18 Gs is good, but as it has been suggested, get a heavy equipment mechanic to check it out. Service records! I can't stress that enough.

Oil sample dates with hours, Changes, temps, daily level checks would be awesome.

I personally would never buy a freshly painted machine of any kind with out daily records.. Touch up paint O.K.

Regardless you need a back up plan if it breaks down. Because chances are it will. Wheel Loaders are good money makers, that's why they call them PAY LOADERS. but it may take an expansion of services to make it that way. I'll tell you what little I know and you keep educating yourself on what you need to know. Too bad you could not have got an '86 loader in'86.

I'm sure there will be some good advice for you to think about. Ultimately the decision is yours.


----------



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the help guys, I appreciate it.
I have a mechanic going to check out the unit and I will let you know what I find out in a few week. 
Is there a good spot to find Protech pushers at a good price?
Thanks,
Brad


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm not sure when CAT started doing oil samples but you could check with them to see if this applies to the machine and you would know when oil changes took place. We had to do this with our 06 track hoe. Had to send to cat testing lab to see if anything was wrong with the machine. Just a thought. If they won't release the info PM me I have a good relationship with CAT rep and with serial number I might be able to get that info.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

At work we take oil samples of all equipment no matter what brand or what machine or age and every one should.

If the loader does not check out, keep an eye out for even a large backhoe to give you more choices, not sure the value of one but I recently saw a 96 Deere 710D 4x4 with 5500 hrs, looked good for 25 thousand.


----------



## johnny-1 (Apr 30, 2009)

one like this 
it is from 1992


----------



## seventwenty (Jan 4, 2009)

http://www.machinerytrader.com/list...Grp=936&GUID=548EF24F5E1A49BD9F1292B7E9E43B39

There are all the 936's listed on machinerytrader.com, I only glanced quickly by there is a 86' with 14k hours on it for $32k and a 85' with 9k hours for $39k


----------



## johnny-1 (Apr 30, 2009)

hi if you are looking for 936 CAT 
Caterpillar 936

pretty sur that you find one for you


----------

